# Solved: webkinz



## jvangalder (Jul 29, 2007)

ok - i know i'm really old but its kind of fun playing webkinz - anyway - my computer seems to be extremely slow when i'm on the webkinz site - i have win xp sp3 an intel celeron computer with 37 gb. since i'm old and on disability, i do not have the funds to purchase additional hardware so i thought i would ask your help in looking at what i have running. i have dsl with a linksys wireless, but my son is not home now so there is only my computer. would it help to just use the modem? its a westell wirespeed.

please tell me what info you would like. thank you. joni


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try emptying the internet cache.

In Internet Explorer, go to Tools, Internet Options. Under the Temporary Internet Files options, press the Delete Cookies and Delete Files. That will remove all the files that is loaded on your machine which helps load websites more quicker.


----------



## jvangalder (Jul 29, 2007)

i've done that lots of times - it just doesn't do the trick - i've downloaded the atf cleaner and clear everything before i get on webkinz -

thank you for the suggestion!
joni


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

is it only on webkinz or other sites that you see the slow down?


----------



## jvangalder (Jul 29, 2007)

i do not play any other games online - when my son was playing wow on my computer he didn't seem to have any problems.

i've noticed that the processess on the task manager sometimes goes over 100,000 when i am on webkinz (iexplore.exe)


----------



## jvangalder (Jul 29, 2007)

i did notice that the cpu does spike up to 100% only when i go on webkinz - otherwise, i've not had any trouble with ie7.


----------



## jvangalder (Jul 29, 2007)

after doing online scan at jotti's, some malware, etc were found - so i'll go to the security forum.

thank you.

joni


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

sorry for not posting earlier... i did see your reply, but didn't realize i didn't post. 

Malware can certainly slow down your internet as some do use it to 'phone home' as it were.


----------



## jvangalder (Jul 29, 2007)

thank you for your efforts. have a wonderful day! joni


----------

